# Time to BRAG!



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't think it's too great a generalization to say that people with SA tend to have lower self-esteem.

So, in the spirit of that, I want you to brag to me. Tell me something you're GOOD at.

****YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO SAY "NOTHING"****

If you can not think of ANYTHING, get creative.

"I'm really good at sleeping through my alarm." :b

But, please try to give it some honest thought. I am SURE that all of you are good at SOMETHING, however insignificant you might think it is.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm good at always being on time for appointments, etc.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm good at procrastinating.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm awesome


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm nice.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

My hair is fking awesome!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

I like turtle too


----------



## winky (Jul 26, 2011)

I am good at writing, and I WILL have something published in the future.

(Or not, but the main thing is that I am going to start sending stuff out for potential publication.)


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

im good at failing ................:blank


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm good at sleeping for very long periods of time lol. I think I did 18 hours one time, without any meds. I take advantage on the weekends cause I only get approx 6.5hours during the work week. I only usually sleep 12 hours on the weekend though.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I can juggle three tennis balls! :O

I also made music videos for two bands (US & Poland) and they both got in contact with me and thanked me :3 One (Polish band) asked me to make another for their new EP but I freaked >_< I had the ideas but never went and filmed, still could but :/


----------



## xhtc (Jul 13, 2011)

I am great at being able to waste my time on my computer using 14512 way , multiply it by 5 in the summer :clap:clap


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm good at listening to music. You need a lot of skill, no matter what you say.


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

I catch on pretty quickly to workout programs.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm good at being unintentionally awesome! and, I'm good at getting into black, unredeeming periods of depression! and, I'm good at reading books! and I'm good at listening to obscure music! and I'm good at lying in the sun thinking and feeling the warm sun in my mouth! and I'm good at getting into the process of baking things! and I'm good at laughing! and I'm good at feeling different feelings! and I'm good at losing things! and I'm good at being a human!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm good at..........being quiet. :stu


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I'm good at..........being quiet. :stu


Me too. :rub


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I can make a really badass turkey sandiwch!  (seriously I got it down to a science :lol)


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I graduated uni with Honors in English... try beating that mister! :roll :kma 

:b


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

I'm good at sleeping early and waking up extra early


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

> Me too. :rub


I bet you can't beat Fluttershy. She's the world champion.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

I kick *** at reading comprehension. Woo hoo for semi useless skills?


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Also I'm good at being lazy and doing nothing. Which is very different from being good AT nothing. 

Being good at doing nothing takes skillz.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I make the tastiest omelette than anyone in this thread !

try me


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm good at flirting :\


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm great at making ends meet.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

VIncymon said:


> I make the tastiest omelette than anyone in this thread !
> 
> try me


I've only made them once, but they were pretty damn good.

I tried you!



I'm also good at faking sick. Actually I'm quite ****ty at it, but my parents often just let me stay home from school anyway


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I'm just so freaking HUMBLE. I'm probably best at being humble in the whole world.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

AgBjBeAF said:


> I bet you can't beat Fluttershy. She's the world champion.


Nope, anything she can do I can do better. :b


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I was once considered an incredibly gifted writer but I never took anyone seriously because it was family but everyone use to tell me what a fantastic writer I was. I use to be great at shooting baskets, I can swim under water for long periods of time, I assumed the life of another person for 10 years hehe (jk) no there's a talent you can't find everyday lol


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm very open minded


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a great morning routine and I am never late!


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm good at taping all your butts together.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I'm good at procrastinating.


Yep, me too.

I'm also good at listening.


----------



## seahero (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm a great singer.
I bought a new car yesterday


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm good at listening to other people's problems.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Im good at being anxious xD


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm great at playing the drums 

*Oh, and great idea for a forum!!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm a darn good whistler!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I can lick my elbow


----------



## ColdTurkey (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm really good at being a crybaby!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm really good at my job!


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm amazing at making horrible life decisions.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

I make for a good zombie if ever I turn into one that is. everyone watchout! :banana:b


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I have exquisite taste in music, books and movies.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i'm good at gracefully swinging a car about.


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

I make horribly inappropriate/dark jokes with ease.


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

I am creative and open minded


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I have good penmanship.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

my plush bunny is the cutest and the most awesome plush bunny


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I have an undercurrent of peace and I'm commited to the things that make me happy.


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

I have the best dogs in the world. :>


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm good at thinking through things in rigorous detail, even if it means spending much more time than necessary on something.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm a good driver. yay


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm good at facing my fears.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I am really good at paying my bills, yet to miss a due date.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm a good photographer.
I'm good at getting various automobiles stuck in the mud, snow, tree stumps etc.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Im good at solving rubix cubes 

I learned how to do it to take my mind off being anxious and to try to prevent a panic attack.
I had a presentation the next morning and my memory stick was wiped clean, my laptop battery failed completly and i couldnt get my work back :/


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 23, 2011)

I do very well on standardized tests.


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm good at cheering people up with my uncontrollable laughter.
I'm good at ad-libbing.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

good at ncaa 2011


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I got something to brag about :

Health inspector said that my room has a health hazard :teeth


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Uhm, i really cant think of anything


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a heart shaped freckle on the lower right side of my stomach.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm good at masturbating


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm good at not speaking in class ;b


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Sleeping :boogie


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i am...

nice
not good looking (yes, i do brag about this)
i am 2 inches...from my belly button


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm good at photography


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm good at boring people, I guess. I'm good at computers.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I am good with movie trivia.

I think I am a great cook.

I'm good at talking to girls, but will never ask out.

I am very good at Call of Duty, lol.

I have never once been late to school, nor have I fallen asleep in class.

This thread is almost 5 years old >.<


----------

